# Price Drop on 7D and 60D with release of 5DMK III



## jazoni (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone know if the prices on the 7D and/or the 60D will drop with the release of the upcoming 5DMK III? I'm looking to buy either one in the next couple weeks but wondering if I should wait to see if the price drops. Any predictions?


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 26, 2012)

jazoni said:


> Anyone know if the prices on the 7D and/or the 60D will drop with the release of the upcoming 5DMK III? I'm looking to buy either one in the next couple weeks but wondering if I should wait to see if the price drops. Any predictions?



If the high price prediction of the 5d3/5dx is correct, I guess everything will stay the same. The 7D's price has already dropped quite a lot, but it still has the "top of the aps-c line" premium on it, so it might move a little down if the 5d2 drops some. 

But I do not these things happening because Canon's camera body lineup is so crammed at the moment that any further reductions on 60D/7D will make the 600D/650D obsolete. My wild guess (but this is canon guesses, after all) is rather that they'll phase out the 7D and move the 70D up again, but that's the future.

Further, masses of people seem to itch for the 5d3/5dx moment to jump on the full frame wagon and get a cheap/used 5d2, so demand is high and prices will stay high.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2012)

Not likely.


----------



## Rexepic (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep, it seems that with everyone waiting for the new release, many people want to sell their 5DMkII or 7D to help finance it. Looks like the market will be flooded with these bodies. Prices are already dropping on eBay and other sites. Let's hope it doesn't drop too much. I hope to get some value out of my 7D and a few EF-S lenses so I can make the upgrade.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 26, 2012)

Rexepic said:


> Yep, it seems that with everyone waiting for the new release, many people want to sell their 5DMkII or 7D to help finance it. Looks like the market will be flooded with these bodies. Prices are already dropping on eBay and other sites. Let's hope it doesn't drop too much. I hope to get some value out of my 7D and a few EF-S lenses so I can make the upgrade.



Someone recently commented that the used body prices are always lowest just before the release of a new body, and then this happens:

a) Once it's out people realize the new, most expensive toy on the block is not worth spending thousand of bucks and keep their old body for the time being.

b) And even if the 5d3 is announces, it'll take quite a while to get one delivered to everybody who wants it - and people won't sell their body unless they got a new one.

c) And even if they get it, many will hang on to the 5d2 as a backup or give it to their beloved for free, because 1000-1500 bucks don't mean much to people buying lenses for 10000+.

... imho a) + b) + c) means that the market will be far from being "flooded" with 5d2 bodies.


----------



## archangelrichard (Feb 28, 2012)

From other posts it seems the 5D Mk II is already dropping

I have no idea why you would think the 60D would be dropping, a new T4i / 650D is more likely to come out this summer so the T3i / 600D is more likely to drop sooner


----------

